# Looking for Suggetion for Best Credit Card in Dubai



## Dhiraj Kriplani (Sep 5, 2016)

Hi, I am looking for the suggestion for the best credit cards in Dubai, with the below specification, 

My current salary is 7000 AED

Credit Card Specification

Annual Fees: - 0 AED (Better free for the lifetime)

Minimum Spent Limit: - 0 AED

Other Charges:- 0 AED

Main Facility Looking for: - Cash Back on Utility & Grocery Shopping Etc (Cash Back should be in the form Cash not in the form of points or stars)

Delight to get (Not Mandatory):- Vox Cinema Offer, Airport Lounge Access, Free Supplement Card, Discount Voucher Offer Facility


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Google is your friend!

https://www.souqalmal.com/ae-en/credit-cards


----------



## pumpkins (Oct 13, 2009)

Dhiraj Kriplani said:


> Hi, I am looking for the suggestion for the best credit cards in Dubai, with the below specification,
> 
> My current salary is 7000 AED
> 
> ...


Standard Chartered Titanium/Platinum by a country mile:
https://www.sc.com/ae/credit-cards/platinum/

Nothing's free, though


----------

